# wie ist das?



## kreids (3. August 2009)

wie ist dieses lenkrad?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Joysticks etc - Logitech MOMO Racing Force Feedback Wheel.

mfg


----------



## Speedguru (3. August 2009)

Hey

Naja bissl googlen kann da schon helfen....

Logitech Momo Racing Force Feedback Wheel Test Lenkrad

Naja NOte 1,5 ist ganz ordentlich. ich habe das hier Logitech Formula Force EX Lenkrad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
lol? ist ja halb so teuer wie früher 

Naja also ich bin ehct zufrieden Force Feedback ist gut und so, hast halt nur Schaltwippen. Und das Lenkrad ist im gegensatz zu normalen klein. Sonst eigentlich zufrieden.

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Klausr (3. August 2009)

ich hab das Momo und bin seit 2 Jahren eigentlich zufrieden damit-es knarzt zwar mittlerweile etwas aber was solls,ist auch genug im Einsatz.
Einziges grobes manko in meinen Augen sind die Pedale die ohne einen Anschlag wo sie anstehen können immer wegrutschen und auf glatten böden null halt haben.


----------

